# Hyatt Points



## hcarman (Feb 26, 2016)

Wonder if there is a chance that Hyatt/Interval Leisure Group will ever go away from the concept of points being broken into increments of two nights midweek, 3 nights weekend, 4 nights, etc.  There are times when that just doesn't fit with my schedule - maybe I want two nights but on a Friday and Saturday - not a Tuesday/Wednesday.  Or, maybe I only have enough points for one night.  We are going to Phoenix with a check out at our Marriott on Friday.  I would love to go to Sedona for two nights - Friday and Saturday - but that isn't a combination that can be done at Pinon Pointe - would have to book Thursday and do a three night weekend.  So, we usually go to the BG property for two nights.

I am fairly new to Hyatt (4 years) but just finding the flexibility is not as good as with my Destination Club Points which I can book just one night - whatever available night I want.  Or even with my Blue Green which requires two nights - but they can be any two available nights.  And the fees for splitting the Hyatt week have already been mentioned over and over..............


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 26, 2016)

hcarman said:


> Wonder if there is a chance that Hyatt/Interval Leisure Group will ever go away from the concept of points being broken into increments of two nights midweek, 3 nights weekend, 4 nights, etc.  There are times when that just doesn't fit with my schedule - maybe I want two nights but on a Friday and Saturday - not a Tuesday/Wednesday.  Or, maybe I only have enough points for one night.  We are going to Phoenix with a check out at our Marriott on Friday.  I would love to go to Sedona for two nights - Friday and Saturday - but that isn't a combination that can be done at Pinon Pointe - would have to book Thursday and do a three night weekend.  So, we usually go to the BG property for two nights.
> 
> I am fairly new to Hyatt (4 years) but just finding the flexibility is not as good as with my Destination Club Points which I can book just one night - whatever available night I want.  Or even with my Blue Green which requires two nights - but they can be any two available nights.  And the fees for splitting the Hyatt week have already been mentioned over and over..............


Possible, yes.

I actually do like it the way it is.  I do agree with you that they could make it easier by assigning points per night - Fridays and Saturdays being most expensive.  However, I make it work with my schedule -- on of my favorites is booking the Tues through Saturday 4 nt at High Sierra for less points than 
it costs for the Saturday through Tuesday 3 nt.  While I would prefer to have the 3 nt schedule, it is worth it for me to book the 4 nights.

I get the impression that most Hyatts are smaller on average than Marriott properties.  This would IMHO make it tougher to manage the nightly check-in/check-out scenarios than it would at Marriott due to scale.

I'm not sure how they would deal with housekeeping -- short stays are more costly to the HOA.  Worldmark uses housekeeping tokens, Starwood charges fees for stays over your weekly housekeeping allotment for weeks owners...I don't own DC so not sure how Marriott handles it.  Something that Hyatt will need to figure out as well if they change the model -- they do charge split week fees for most of their properties.

I actually hope it doesn't change, but that is because selfishly it works for me today.

-ryan


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2016)

IMO, Hyatt is managing occupancy with the current arrangement.  As is, they will easily fill mid-week days (Tue - Thur).  If they allowed just week-end stays they would have all kinds of mid-week empty units.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 26, 2016)

Well they may have lighter occupancy mid-week, but as the poster above mentioned, if they had lower point values during the week, that also helps to address.  I don't know the solution.  Obviously some timeshares make it work.
One of our timeshares is Crystal Shores and it is booked heavily by points owners.  They seem to stay in the 90% occupancy range all week.  Some prefer to travel midweek and some stay for the whole week so I guess it balances out.  BG is the same - pretty high occupancy all week.  In fact, we occasionally see business travelers at Ocean Pointe since you can book paid nights through Marriott.  I imagine Hyatt might be the same.
I have limited time so it can be like a puzzle for me with making extra Hyatt points fit since midweek is often out - except for longer trips.


----------



## DAman (Feb 26, 2016)

Why not look in II for a Shortstay Exchange in a non-Hyatt property?  You are II Gold so you can use your Hyatt points at another location on the nights you want to stay.  The exchange fee will be a little higher than the Hyatt reservation fee and the housekeeping charge.

Of course I prefer staying at Hyatts if possible.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2016)

The changes I would like to see is the ability to book a 5 night consecutive stay consisting of a 3 night weekend and 2 night weekday for for 1 reservation fee.  Basically you would only get 1 housekeeping and only give up 2 nights of your week of stay.   

I think it would be more of an issue than Marriott since HRC is now sold to Interval Leisure group and not sure how the co-marketing arrangement works for Hyatt rentals of HRC.


----------

